
Yahoo's Marissa Mayer tops the best paid female CEOs list with $36M - cft
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3610711/Female-business-leaders-earn-average-male-competitors-second-year-row-Yahoo-s-Marissa-Meyer-topping-list-36-million.html
======
wmeredith
How the FUCK do CEOs get paid so much to run companies further into the
ground?

~~~
cloudjacker
golden handcuffs, golden parachute

------
lawnchair_larry
Well that's definitely different from the original title.

